# My marriage is falling apart and we've been married only 2 months



## hiswife101 (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay i have been married for only 2 months but i have been with my husband for 6 years before getting married,,for some reason we are not getting along at all we always fighting and arguing about the dumbest things. Im six years older then him and he has alot of growing up to do i have sit down with him and told him what has been bothering me and i feel as soon as the conversation is over he does whatever is bothering me 10 times worst just cause he knows it bothers me. i have to children from a previous relationship my daughter is 14 and my son is 12 my kids are my kids i do the punishing and the mother role for my children he dont understand that my kids are big and he met me with two children he choose to marry me regardless the package so he gets into it with my kids constantly and my kids dislike him my daughter told me why is he so mean and rude to us we never disrespect him, and i do notice the way he is towards them and it bothers me because 1 they are my kids 2first im a mom befor a wife 3rd they are old enough for him to TALK to them and tell them anything he YELLS constantly like we are a bunch of morons. Yesterday he got into an arguement with my daughter over a cell phone charger he insist that my daughter had it she told him over and over again she never took it after an hour of fighting i found it in his drawer instead of him apologizing to her he didnt he said she must of put it there,,he didnt accept the fact that he was wrong,, so we got into a big huge arguement about it and i told him i didnt want to work out this relationship anymore i feel like i gained another son not a husband. he fights over the tv,over the remote, over juice ,,over food,,i can say i grew up not needed anything and im really caring and i love sharing i love helping people in need and he is the total opposite he is so selffish and his attitude towards everything is IS MINE AND ONLY MINE and he dont like to share and that bothers me i cant stand him im so mad at him and at his ways that i really dont see me going anywhere with this ignorant man.. also when im in my family's house i have a knot in my stomach cause i dont know what stupid remark is gonna come out of his mouth so i told him to find somewhere to go for the holidays maybe to the zoo with the rest of his family being that he acts like an animal..IM FED UP..i had IT..


----------



## thestruggle (Nov 5, 2010)

That you knew each other for a number of years before getting married was good. Looking back now did you see any of these things before? Sometimes the signs were there from the start but we overlook them, or choose not to pay attention when we feel good being in love. 

The transition into a new 'married' life can be tough, while each person is trying to adjust to find their place and what their role is. 
That can take time to work out. 

If you think he's acting like a jerk, have you had a calm quiet conversation about what you need him to do to make things work for you two?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

How is possible you have been together 6 years & you don't know he has many problems getting alone with your kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

